# Paph rothschildianum



## emydura (Dec 2, 2011)

Currently in flower is my only flowering size roth. I flowered this plant for the first time 3 years ago and I was so disappointed. Well 2nd time round it has improved 100%. The flowers are bigger, petal stance is a lot more horizontal, nicer form, taller spike etc. I'm over the moon now. Hopefully I can get more flowers next time. The new lead is well underway so I expect it will flower again in 2 years time. 

Here is the previous flowering -

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9976&

David


Paph rothschildianum (Janet FCC/AOS x Western Springs AM/AOS)


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2011)

much improved.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2011)

That is a much better looking flower. Is it much bigger too?

What is the leaf span of the whole plant?


----------



## Wendy (Dec 2, 2011)

A very nice roth! :clap:


----------



## cattmad (Dec 2, 2011)

very nice david


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wait until flowering #3!


----------



## John M (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely, a great improvement! Good thing that you didn't get rid of it. It's got good stance and colour. It still looks like a young plant. Hopefully as it gets larger, it'll bump up the flower count for you. You need 3 or 4 fully mature, full size, adult growths to get the best results.


----------



## Davey (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the sepal looking things at the base of the ovary called? 

Beautiful pic by the way.


----------



## raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

very nice flowers


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking good, keep us posted


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 3, 2011)

Great blooms for that second tour!!!! And bravo for those pics, too!!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet! I have two big plants but its only one growth so it will probably be a while before it blooms. I will enjoy this pic of your plant for now while I'm waiting for mine to flower.


----------



## emydura (Dec 3, 2011)

Rick said:


> That is a much better looking flower. Is it much bigger too?
> 
> What is the leaf span of the whole plant?



The flowering growth is 60 cm across. It is bigger than the previous growth but still not a large mature adult growth by any stretch. The bottom flower is 24cm across. If you held the petals out perfectly horizontal it would be 28 cm. So not massive but still I'm pretty happy with that given it is still a small plant. I can't remember the size of the flowers in the first flowering but it was quite a bit smaller. The petals were much more vertical which made it look even smaller.



John M said:


> Absolutely, a great improvement! Good thing that you didn't get rid of it. It's got good stance and colour. It still looks like a young plant. Hopefully as it gets larger, it'll bump up the flower count for you. You need 3 or 4 fully mature, full size, adult growths to get the best results.



Thanks John. I find that with all multi's pretty much. It can take me the best part of 10 years (and many flowerings) from first flowering before they reach their full potential. I expect this roth will be similar. I'm always amazed at others on this forum who have single growth seedlings with 4 or 5 flowers. I mean Dot flowered a single growth roth seedling last year with 4 flowers. I can't compete with that.  

Fortunately this roth is a very good grower. I got it as a NFS plant from John Robertson who told me it was a mile ahead of all the other seedlings. So I pretty much got the fastest growing plant from the flask.



Davey said:


> What are the sepal looking things at the base of the ovary called?
> 
> Beautiful pic by the way.



I just call them bracts.



JeanLux said:


> Great blooms for that second tour!!!! And bravo for those pics, too!!!! Jean



Thanks Jean. I was pretty happy with the first photo. Normally we put the camera at the same height as the flower. In this one the flowers were way above the camera. I really like the perspective this gives. It accentuates the dorsal, centralises the pouch and brings into play the ventral sepal which you rarely see. As a result the flowers have much nicer symmetry.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 3, 2011)

David, as I wrote here some days before alraedy - I enjoy all these multiflorals grown by you and shown here in wonderful images almost every second day - simply lovely !! 






Also nice is the comparison between these and the previous flowers. It shows the improvements especially in stance and colouration !!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

Fabulous! I have a few Roths but they're many years from flowering like those. I need to find a bigger flowering size one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes with numbers like that the plant and flowers and getting into the ballpark of a normal roth.

If your previous flowers were the size of druryi flowers they would have been maybe 10 cm across so size wise they are almost 200% better.:clap::clap:

Try more epsom salts Dave. Mine really appreciate it.

This species is found over serpentine, which is primarily magnesium silicates. So abnormally high amounts of magnesium available.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Butt Kick'n results David! I like to see these huge improvements from one blooming to the next. Now get more flower power! Have you been feeding this plant with the low K higher Ca/Mg?


----------



## emydura (Dec 3, 2011)

GuRu said:


> David, as I wrote here some days before alraedy - I enjoy all these multiflorals grown by you and shown here in wonderful images almost every second day - simply lovely !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words Rudolf. Coming to the end of the multi-floral season now, but still have a few nice ones to flower. 



SlipperKing said:


> Butt Kick'n results David! I like to see these huge improvements from one blooming to the next. Now get more flower power! Have you been feeding this plant with the low K higher Ca/Mg?



Thanks Rick. I started last Thursday fertilising with the Trio (CMB) Foliar fertiliser from Nutri-tech. So yes, I am underway. This has a fair amount of Mg in it, so I don't think I need to add epsolm salts anymore (other Rick).

After using this low K fertilising regime, I'm expecting the next flowering to have 5 flowers a spike with each flower 35cm across. oke:


----------



## polyantha (Dec 3, 2011)

You replaced the plant? oke:
So much better...


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2011)

emydura said:


> ..
> Thanks Jean. I was pretty happy with the first photo. Normally we put the camera at the same height as the flower. In this one the flowers were way above the camera. I really like the perspective this gives. It accentuates the dorsal, centralises the pouch and brings into play the ventral sepal which you rarely see. As a result the flowers *have much nicer symmetry*.



I fully agree with you David!!! But Imo, the absolutely necessary complement then is a view just as you show it in your second pict. so :clap::clap::clap:!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2011)

Regal.


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice roth and I apreciate your photography as well. 

Well done!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, really nice color and form this time!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

amazing blooms!


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2011)

Magificent plant David, I remember reading in an old AOS bulletin these were selling for $2-3000 in the 80's!


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2011)

Stone said:


> Magificent plant David, I remember reading in an old AOS bulletin these were selling for $2-3000 in the 80's!



they still do today


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 9, 2011)

The first was bad, the 2nd is clearly better and nice.


----------



## emydura (Dec 9, 2011)

Stone said:


> Magificent plant David, I remember reading in an old AOS bulletin these were selling for $2-3000 in the 80's!



Yes, that wouldn't surprise me. They are a bit cheaper now but still pretty expensive compared to other parts of the world. For a flowering size plant now it would have to be $500+. I wouldn't even know where you could get a flowering size plant. No one sells them. Larger plants are hard to come by. I got 3 larger seedlings (30cm across) when P&R closed up. One of the roth "Sam's Best" x "Rex" is growing really well. If it doesn't flower next year then I think it will flower the following year. The others might flower in a decade or two if all the planets align.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunning flowers!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 9, 2011)

How did I miss this thread? Beautiful flowers!:clap: Now, like you said, the flower count needs to increase.


----------



## JPMC (Dec 9, 2011)

Great flowers and photographs.


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2011)

emydura said:


> Yes, that wouldn't surprise me. They are a bit cheaper now but still pretty expensive compared to other parts of the world. For a flowering size plant now it would have to be $500+. I wouldn't even know where you could get a flowering size plant. No one sells them. Larger plants are hard to come by. I got 3 larger seedlings (30cm across) when P&R closed up. One of the roth "Sam's Best" x "Rex" is growing really well. If it doesn't flower next year then I think it will flower the following year. The others might flower in a decade or two if all the planets align.



Sam's Best x Rex is easy to flower, and IMHO the blooms from this cross are quite nice. From your three you should get a good one.


----------

